# Grundlegende Frage zu Rüstungsteilen



## muffel28 (13. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute. Ich werde auch auf Inferno net ganz schlau wie das nun funktioniert.


Zum Verlgeich

Ring Stufe 60:
+ 13-29 Schaden
+ 75 Stärke
+ Nahkämpfer erleiden 642 Schaden

Ring Stufe 33:
+ 3-6 Schaden
+ 31 Stärke
+ 39 Geschicklichkeit
´+ 11 Feuerwiederstand
+ 10% geschwindigkeit
+ Jeder Treffer +16 Leben


So nun meine Frage warum amcht der Ring Stufe 60 +58,7 Scahden und -0,2% Schutz bei dir. Vergleich. Dachte mit Stärke und schaden müsste der 60er stärker sein als der 33!!! Ich kapiers net


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> So nun meine Frage warum amcht der Ring Stufe 60 +58,7 Scahden und -0,2% Schutz bei dir. Vergleich. Dachte mit Stärke und schaden müsste der 60er stärker sein als der 33!!! Ich kapiers net


Ich hab jetzt die beiden Sätze mehrfach gelesen, aber verstehe den Zusammenhang trotzdem nicht. Ist doch alles korrekt. Der Schaden erhöht sich mit dem 60er. Defensive verlierst Du weil nur der 33er defensive Stats (Widerstand, Life on Hit) hat. Passt doch.


----------



## puzzelmörder (13. Juni 2012)

Wow, die Sätze am Ende sind wirr. 

Wenn ich es richtig interpretiert habe ist es der 33er Ring der mehr Schaden macht?
Das wäre wohl nur dank der 10% mehr Tempo. Tempo ist atm ein großer DPS boost.


----------



## Mayestic (13. Juni 2012)

Ich versteh das Problem auch nicht. Du schreibst doch das der Stufe 60 Ring +58,7 Schaden macht. Das ist doch MEHR Schaden. 58,7 mehr DPS als das was du aktuell am Finger hast. 
Stärke wirkt ausserdem nur bei Barbaren. Sonst hat keine andere Klasse auch nur irgendeinen Nutzen von Stärke.
Aber ein paar mehr Infos und ein wenig deutlicher beschrieben bitte wären nötig um hier Klarheit zu schaffen.


----------



## Distrupter (13. Juni 2012)

Ansonsten wäre es noch äußerst hilfreich zu wissen, welche Klasse du spielst. Für einen Dämonenjäger wäre der 33er Ring aufgrund von Geschicklichkeit und vor allem Angriffsgeschwindigkeit (die du vermutlich mit Geschwindigkeit meinst) wesentlich besser geeignet. Auch für andere Klassen kann ein solcher Ring durch diese Angriffsgeschwindigkeit vorerst durchaus sinnvoll sein.
Es ist auch nicht eindeutig zu entnehmen, was für dich "stärker" bei einem Rüstungsteil bedeutet. Wie ja bereits erläutert wurde, steigt dein Schaden ja scheinbar mit dem 60er Ring an, wohingegen der Schutz minimal sinkt, was nicht verwunderlich ist. Generell ist auch teilweise davon abzuraten, einen Gegenstand nur auf den Kategorien "Schaden" und "Schutz" basierend zu beurteilen, da es andere Stats durchaus sinnvoll machen können, einen Gegenstand, der vielleicht in einer dieser Kategorien kleine Defizite aufweist, dennoch zu bevorzugen.


----------



## muffel28 (13. Juni 2012)

Sorry vor lauter schnell schnell.



Also der 60er Ring macht weniger Schaden, also -58,7 als der 33 Ring. Das verwundert mich. 

Spiele als Barbar.


Und jetzt weiss ich einfach nie welche Sachen ich im AH kaufen soll. Droppn tut für mein Barbar einfach nichts. Immer nur Hexenmeister. Und jetzt hab ich im AH schon mehr gekauft was aber dann im endeffekt schlechter war.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Juni 2012)

Dürfte an den 10% IAS liegen


----------



## skyline930 (13. Juni 2012)

Das liegt an der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, es wurde schon von Blizzard bestätigt das diese generft wird, weil sie viel zu stark skaliert.


----------



## muffel28 (14. Juni 2012)

Langsam nervts total auf Inferno.

Alles im AH was mir Widerstand bringt reduziert stark beim Stärke oder VItalität. Manche verlangen 25mio für zeugs. Gehts noch Blizz. Wenn ich einen zweiten Char hätte wäre ich verdammt Glücklich, denn mit meinem Barbaren finde ich einfach nur unmengen selten Items für Mönche oder Hexenmeister. mein barbar stirbt stirbt stirbt repariert für 4000 stirbt stirb stirbt. Ist im moment unsinnig zu spielen. Nur farmen für unnützes Zeugs ist auf dauer auch fad.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mit meinem Barb Akt 1 Inf auch nur mit 6k dps rumgelaufen wo ist das problem?


----------



## muffel28 (15. Juni 2012)

Das Problem 40k Leben und 17k Schaden. Aber sobald ich auf viele Gegner treffe wo dann noch Elite dabei sind ist vorbei. Bei mir fehlts total an den widerständen. Die leigen zwischen 70 und 100. :-((


----------



## floppydrive (15. Juni 2012)

Ja dann biste aber selber Schuld ohne Res Gear läuft da nichts


----------



## muffel28 (15. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ja dann biste aber selber Schuld ohne Res Gear läuft da nichts




Jop das weis ich nun auch. Anfangs war überal zu lesen der Barbar muss Stärke und Vit massig haben. Nun bääh :-(
Wieviel Schaden sollte ein Barbar machen? Hab 17k Schaden. Damit ich weiß weiviel ich da austausch gegen Res


----------



## floppydrive (15. Juni 2012)

Schaden ist unerheblich in Akt 1 Inf, du solltest schon 300 Res haben mehr ist immer gut, mit Warcry und der 50% Rune geht das ja auch nochmal bissl hoch.

Ich hab mit meinen Barb auf Akt 1 Inf angefangen zu farmen mit 600 Res, 9k Armor, 32k Leben, 6k DPS und damit ging es alles solo. Als ich das erste mal Akt 1 angefangen habe hatte ich so 400 Res, 8k Armor, 37k Leben, 12k DPS.

Deine Stats Priorität sollte immer sein res > Vit > +Armor > Str > phys res


----------



## muffel28 (15. Juni 2012)

Ok Danke

Werd mal guckn was ich an Rüstung austauschen kann ohne wo anders dann zuviel zu verlieren.


----------

